# Hi from Ohio



## dbarry (Apr 18, 2014)

1st time bee-keeper. Getting my bees tomorrow. (2 packages.) So looking forward to learning more about bees. Got an observation hive built, but I think I'll start them in regular hives and move brood to observation hive when they get established. Look forward to learning from all of you.

Dave


----------



## MR2Bs (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome Dave, good luck with your new packages. If you have any trouble or questions just ask some one here should be able to help you.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, from former lorain county guy.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum from Southeast Ohio. I just installed my first two packages on Wednesday. Went well. Good luck with yours.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome from down south of you in WV..


----------



## dbarry (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks everybody. Bum news today, my bees wont be in for another two weeks. Heavy rains in GA keeping local supplier from picking them up.


----------



## ukewarrior (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm nearby in Dublin. Welcome !


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, There are often delays in beekeeping, weather is a huge factor. That may be part of the charm but I dont think so.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to BeeSource, and beekeeping. It looks like the spring blooms are about a week late this year, so you won't be too far behind with the delay in receiving your bees. 
I hope you have a great start and a very productive first year.


----------



## simplicitysarah (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello from Trumbull county, ohio!! new beekeeper here!! We just got 2 packages yesterday!!!


----------



## dbarry (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks everybody! I got my packages this weekend. Installed on Saturday morning. Bought The Practical Beekeeper a couple weeks ago and did some serious cramming. Went top entrance, mediums, foundation-less, and mostly eight frames. My brother gave me 4 10-frame deeps that I cut down to medium. I chickened out on direct releasing them though. Checked on them tonight and took the cork out opposite the candy and hung both from frame. Calendar reminder to remove queen cage tomorrow! 

The biggest kick I got out of the whole adventure was my 13 year old daughter's interest in them. She took a picture of one of the escapee's drinking syrup off her finger. She asked to suit up and help me install them. That was big fun.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Wait 3 days to see if she has been released, if not you can consider letting her out if the bees aren't aggressive towards her.


----------

